# Reinheitsgebot (Real Beer)



## AAASTINKIE (Oct 21, 2005)

I am soon to embark on my journey to brew my first REAL BEER!! (I have to go to work now, but more to come)


----------



## masta (Oct 21, 2005)

What type of beer have you been brewing up to this point? The original *Reinheitsgebot purity law of 1516 *says that beer should only be made from _barley_, hops and water...not malted barley and no yeast!


To me it is all nonsense....some of the best beers in the world are made with added sugars and adjunct grains!


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Oct 22, 2005)

I've been making the kind of beer that you put the brown stuff in the
platic bag into the primary with 2 gallons of water, pitch the yeast
and call it beer. Now I'm going to copy you and try to make some REAL
BEER, sorry if I rubbed you the wrong way.










My 15 gallon boil pot and burner.


----------



## masta (Oct 22, 2005)

Awesome brew pot Frank, you can certainly make lots of real beer in that. Now you can do a full 5 gallon boil once you get your wort chiller.


I didn't understand what you meant before about making real beer andnow I do, don't worry I wasn't rubbed the wrong way!


Tip: If you use steepinggrains in a batchplace the grain bag in cold water and tie it off to one of the handles with dental floss so it restsjust below the surface of the water like a tea bag.Turn on your flame and heat, I leave it in the water until the temp reaches 170 degrees and use my s/s spoon to gently massage the grains so they release their color and flavor. Shut off the flame then removesteeping grains and add your extract and stir well then turn back on the heat to bring to boil.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Oct 22, 2005)

I have my wort chiller here, I just need time to play, all work is
making Frankie a sad boy, but does provide the $$ for new brew toys!!
I'm not ready for grain YET...lol...just a matter of time.


----------



## masta (Oct 22, 2005)

Sweet chiller Frank...it will work well with the converted keg brewpot since it is not tall like mine is. 5 gal in the brewpot should cover the chiller and it will cool nicely. I can cool my wort from boiling to 80 degrees in roughly 15 mins which gives you a great cold break and help precipitate the solids out. You must have well water also so the temp with be close to 60 degrees. 


Put your visually clean wort chiller in the boil 15 mins before flame out to sanitize the wort from the chiller. I always use Irish Moss in my boil which will help the finished beer clear better.


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Nov 8, 2005)

My first boil:


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Nov 8, 2005)

This is what it's all about...HOPS!!!


----------



## RAMROD (Nov 8, 2005)

Way to go stinkie


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Nov 28, 2005)

have to boil in the entryway now, winter is here!!


----------

